# Tragic: Ugandan Activist beheaded in Denver



## vevster (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 20, 2020)

I can’t bring myself to watch. How does something like this happen in Denver?


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 20, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I can’t bring myself to watch. How does something like this happen in Denver?



A gate at the national park they were visiting swung open and sliced through their car beheading the wife. 


This is a real life final destination scene. So sad and tragic.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 20, 2020)

I didn't want to watch either but from the title of the thread, I wasn't expecting it to be a freak accident


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 20, 2020)

Jesus Christ! What a tragedy. My God!!


----------



## awhyley (Nov 20, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> I didn't want to watch either but from the title of the thread, I wasn't expecting it to be a freak accident



In a way, I'm more relieved that it was a freak accident than an actual (premediated) murder.  She was really pretty.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 20, 2020)

awhyley said:


> In a way, I'm more relieved that it was a freak accident than an actual (premediated) murder.  She was really pretty.



Freak accidents like this scare me way more than murders. I mean, dead is dead, but in my mind, there are things I can do to lessen my chances of being murdered. There’s nothing you can do to prevent some Final Destination type of mess like this from happening. It’s terrifying.


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 21, 2020)

So sad, it’s heartbreaking


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 21, 2020)

Sounds like voodoo to me. May she RIP.


----------

